# Forum Home Renovation Cladding  Polystyrene cladding for insulation of brick veneer & weatherboard

## Landahoy

I am considering using 40 mm EPS or polystyrene attached to the outside of my brick veneer (ground level) and weatherboard (upper level) to improve the insulation (by about R1.8 ) and the facade of my house. At present it is face brick veneer. The weatherboard is in need of paint so I will need to render and paint anyway and the brick veneer is dated.  
I have not found much information on retrofitting EPS/Polystyrene on the external walls on the net, and the few I found are overseas based systems. I therefore have a few questions and would appreciate any experience/guidance from the Homeone members. 
Has anyone had any experience in retrofitting EPS/Polystyrene over existing brick and weatherboard walls? 
Would I need sarking between the EPS and walls to assist with condensation and improve the insulation, as home is in Melbourne? 
Do you know of a suitable EPS fastening system for brick in Australia? I have only found ones for Wood and Steel.

----------


## Landahoy

I found two products which appear to offer what I am looking for:  AndPak - External Cladding  
"Andpak External Cladding is ideal for retro-fitting over existing walls or new builds. It can be fixed to any substrate (surface)  brick, concrete, timber, weatherboard, fibre cement. Almost any type of structure regardless of its age or wall composition can be insulated without losing interior floor space. "  *and*   BuilditEco - Innovative Building Solutions, Perth 
"ThermaWall Plus® can be retro fitted to existing brick walls to help homeowners increase the thermal efficiencies of their homes."" 
Both are scant on details of how to install, but hopefully I can call for more details.  
Any builders / renovators with experience and thoughts on retro installing EPS over existing walls?  :Confused:

----------


## phild01

It would be interesting how much extra insulation gain can be achieved on brick veneer construction.  It would not be the same gain as for in-wall insulation considering the air flow from under-floor ventilation travelling up the wall cavity, though this would be less of an issue if it is on a slab.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

If it is of any help...the bloke behind Andpak is very genuine and helpful in my experience...but I've not used any of his building products.

----------


## Landahoy

Hi  Phild01 
Good point, did not think about the heat travelling from the air flow, which would be a real concern as part of the upper floor abuts the lower floor roof, and this cavity heats up tremendously, and would travel under the upper floor joists and up the walls. I will need to insulate this part of the roof cavity. As I said part of the approach is to achieve a modernized rendered finish and improve the insulation which will add to the eventual resale value. I have thought about stripping all the PB or the weatherboard to insert batts and sarking but it would not improve the overall street appeal.  
Thanks SilentButDeadly I will give Andpak a call and see what i can glean and report back for others looking into this. 
.

----------


## ToneG

Hi Landahoy, 
Check out Sundance's thread.  He used some kind of foam direct stuck to brick:  http://www.renovateforum.com/f176/ic...tml#post823889

----------

